# Plattenteller aus Zurich



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin alle miteinander,
habe vor einiger Zeit hier im Board bei den Plattenanglern im HH schnelle Hilfe beim Bildereinfügen erhalten und damals versprochen, daß ein Bericht zu dem dann erfolgreich eingefügten Bild folgen wird. Es hat zwar etwas gedauert, doch nun werde ich es schaffen. Zurich in Nordholland (letzte Abfahrt auf der A7 in Richtung Amsterdam vor der langen Deichüberquerung) ist mein absoluter Plattenfavorit. Von der Entfernung zu meiner Hütte in Papenburg (176 km) ist es gerade noch so als Tagestour machbar. Obwohl die Rückfahrt (meistens irgendwann nachts) manschmal schon ohne 2 Liter Kaffee schwierig war. Aber was macht man nicht alles für solche Plattenteller. Nach der Abfahrt Zurich folge man den Schildern Richtung Zurich und kommt schon nach ca. 3 km in dieses kleine Dorf. Dabei hat man schon den Deichübergang zu meinen Angelmolen links passiert. Dieser Küstenabschnitt wird auch mit Kornwerderzand bezeichnet. Wir sind aber erst einmal vorbeigefahren, weil wir die einen Tag vorher bei Caspar de Roblesdijk bestellten Wattis abholen müssen. Ein toller Laden mit vielen guten und günstigen Angeboten auf der rechten Seite der Dorfhauptstraße. Caspar spricht sehr gut deutsch und scheut sich am Telefon auch nicht davor mal zu sagen, daß es sich zur Zeit nicht lohnt. Sollte man bei der Wattwurmbestellung einen seiner Mitarbeiter erwischen sind diese auch in der Lage die Bestellung zu verstehen. (Tel.: 0031 517 579394) 50 Wattis oder 100 g Seeringel kosten 5 €. Nun fahren wir wieder ca. 1 km zurück. Auf der nun rechten Seite ist eine abgesperte Deichauffahrt. Dort kann man den Wagen so abstellen, daß er die Toreinfahrt aber nicht verstellt. Dann kommt des Brandungsanglers allerliebste Nebenbeschäftigung - Klamotten ca. 1 km weit über den Deich bis weiter nach rechts zu den auf den Fotos erkennbaren Molen schleppen bzw. ziehen. Die beste Jahreszeit für Platte ist mit Abstand der Herbst. Habe einmal im Oktober 1999 32 super Flunder gefangen. Das man sich vorher einen Tideüberblick verschaft ist wohl hier jedem klar. Der Wind ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig wie der Tidehub. Ich habe es erlebt, daß ich gegen 10 Uhr mit dem Angeln begonnen habe (etwa 2 Stunden vor HW) und bis 2 Stunden vor NW nicht einen Zupfer hatte. Und als ich schon dachte so langsam wird das Wasser zu flach, (man folgt dem Wasser auf den Molen bis an die Spitze) jetzt kann ich mir erstmal was kochen und Pause machen, habe ich in einer halben Stunde 15 Stück gefangen. Davon 2 Drillinge ! Das ist eigentlich auch das spannende am Angeln in Zurich. Unbedingt Paternoster benutzen und nicht gleich beim ersten Ruckeln nervös werden. Eine Platte kommt selten allein. Ich versuche es immer so einzurichten, daß NW so gegen Nachmittag liegt. Man kann dann die besten Beiszeiten (flach ablaufend und nach der Suppenpause wieder flach auflaufend bei Tageslicht ausnutzen. Nachts beist es eigentlich nicht besser, ist aber ungemütlicher auf den glatten Molen. Um das HW herum muß man die Platten suchen. Massenfänge sind dann nicht drin. Habe schon alle versucht, mehr als 3 bis 4 Stück konnte ich bei HW noch nicht erbeuten. Ab April bis September ist auch mit sehr guten Aalen zu rechnen. Dorsch oder Wittling gibts leider nicht. Mensch mist - Frau ruft zum Essen - habe mich voll verquasselt - und zum Fußball muß ich auch - Bilder und der Rest folgen morgen

bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

so: schnell was gegessen  -  3:1 gewonnen - und nun will ich Euch wenigstens noch ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Dann kommt das alles etwas besser rüber. Und wenn jemand ähnliche Stellen in Nordholland kennt, bitte auch berichten. Vielleicht kann ich ja auch ein paar km sparen, denn bis nach HH ist mir auch zu weit für einen Tag und auch ein bißchen zu verbaut - ohne Brandungsgefühl.


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

Sonnenaufgang bei Abfahr Papenburg


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

meine Lieblingsmole in Zurich


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

leider nicht mein Boot


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

da war doch eben was !


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

ein Blick nach rechts zur nächsten Mole ca. 200 m


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

Sonnenuntergang in Zurich


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

und hie das Ergebnis am nächsten Tag in meinem Garten auf meiner Brücke über meinen See (5 x 6 m Hihi) in dem aber auch  seit 2 Jahren 2 Platte wohnen - die fressen mir den Wurm aus der Hand - ohne Quatsch - vielleicht kann ich das mal als nächstes berichten.


----------



## chippog (20. Dezember 2003)

bin schon sehr neugierig, weiter so! kann aber leider erst nächstes jahr weiterlesen... haben wir doch glatt gleichzeitig gepostet, konnte also doch noch weiterlesen. lässt du eigentlich deine montage liegen, oder fischt du mit rollblei oder noch aktiver? hat es auch andere platte als flundern? das mit dem teich klingt oberspannend! chippog, göteborg


----------



## Waldi (20. Dezember 2003)

Moin Chippog,
wenn es irgendwie möglich ist lasse ich die Montagen mit der manchmal sehr starken Strömung rollen. Habe dann 3 Ruten im Einsatz, von der eine immer draußen ist und neu beködert wird. Die Zeit dafür kann man sich mit dem gewähltem Blei etwas einstellen. (120 bis 200 g) Bei auflaufend rollen sie nach rechts im Kreis und bei ablaufend anders herum. Manchmal ist aber zu viel Kraut unterwegs und man schaft es nur mit einer Rute. Dann nehme ich nur 100 g und hole ab und zu ein bis zwei meter ein, bis ich Platte oder Kraut habe. Die Topzeit ist alledingst, wie schon beschrieben, bei sehr flachem Wasser. dann kann man auch mal alle 3 Ruten liegen lassen denn es strömt nicht mehr. Es waren glaube ich bis jetzt alles Flundern. Höchstens mal ne Kliesche, aber bei Nacht und 30 Stück schaut man nicht mehr so genau. Es waren aber mit Sicherheit keine Schollen dabei.
Meine aktivste Platte im Teich heißt auch Scholli obwohl sie eine Flunder ist. (Aufnahmen von Scholli werden folgen)
Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (22. Dezember 2003)

Hoi Waldi,

ich muß Dir zustimmen. Ich kenne fast auch keine bessere Ecke um Plattfische zu fangen. War noch im November dort, allerdings auf der anderen Seite des Abschlußdeiches. Am Rinkeweelsdijk bei der Ortschaft Stroe, zwischen Den Helder und Den Oever. Hatten aber an diesem Tag schlechte und somit ablandige Windverhältnisse. Konnten trotzdem noch 17 Flundern und 3 Aalmuttern erbeuten. Deine Angelstelle ist mir auch bekannt und ich konnte auch dort schon Platte überlisten. Die einzige Stelle die ich noch mehr favorisiere, ist genau gegenüber des Abschlußdeiches, nämlich die Deichstrecke am IJzeren Kaap auf der Insel Texel. Dort habe ich auch schon Sternstunden erlebt, wo man einfach nicht glauben kann, daß in dem überfischen Wattenmeer noch so viele Plattfische vorhanden sind. Die beste Fangzeit ist dort aber nicht der Herbst sondern eindeutig das Frühjahr (Mitte März bis Ende April). Auch Deine Angelmethode verwundert mich etwas. Auf Texel beissen die Flundern am besten bei auflaufendem Wasser. Dann ist allerdings die Unterströmung so stark, daß man nur und ausschließlich mit Krallenbleien angeln kann. Ein Vorfach-Montage mit "normalem Blei" würde dermaßen schnell abtreiben, so das kein Fisch anbeissen könnte. Dies sehe ich auch als Grund an, warum Du nur mit Deiner Methode bei Niedrigwasser fängst. Zustimmen kann ich Dir aber bei den Dreier-Paternostern. Man fängt dort wirklich mit nichts Anderem so viele Fische. Habe alle möglichen Vorfach-Systeme dort schon getestet, aber die primitiven Paternoster sind und bleiben am fängigsten, ist wirklich einfach verkappt. Das der Wind nicht entscheidend ist, halte ich für ein extremes Gerücht. Nach meiner Meinung ist der Wind das alles Entscheidene überhaupt. Führe seit 1987 eine genaue Statistik über unsere Fänge bei den verschiedenen Windrichtungen auf Texel. Diese ist so eindeutig, daß es klarer schon garnicht mehr geht. 58 % des Gesamtfangergebnisses wurd bei dem Top-Wind (Nord-Ost) gefangen. Bei keinem der anderen Winde konnte jemand in den 6 Stunden des auflaufenden Wassers  mehr als 15 Flundern erbeuten. Bei Nord-Ost-Wind liegt unser Rekord mit 4 Ruten bei genau 144 Plattfischen (Flundern und Klieschen) in knapp 7 Stunden. Also auf Texel ist und bleibt der Wind ausschlaggebend, ob man gut oder eben schlecht fängt.

Solltest ruhig mal im Frühjahr Deine Ruten am IJzeren Kaap auswerfen, aber nicht vergessen dem Wettergott mitzuteilen, daß er Dir Wind aus Nord-Ost schicken soll, damit es so richtig erfolgreich wird.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (23. Dezember 2003)

Moin IjmTex,
habe auch schon mal daran gedacht Texel auszuprobieren, aber wie schon angesprochen sind mir die 176 km bis Zurich als Tagestour schon fast zu weit. Für Texel muß ich schon mal ein paar Tage einplanen was ich aber bestimmt noch einmal schaffen werde.
Mit der Topzeit bei sehr flachem Wasser meine ich natürlich auch die Zeit, wenn das Wasser aufläuft. Natürlich habe ich den Wind auch lieber im Gesicht, aber wenn Flut und Wind zusammen kommen ist ein venünftiges Angeln manchmal unmöglich. Es strömt so stark, daß meine Rollmethode dann sowieso nicht funktioniert. Dann müßten die Platten schon Sptrinter sein. Und mit Kralle ist in 5 min Krauteinholen angesagt. Es ist mit dem Wind immer so ein Kompromis und natürlich kenne ich auch des Brandungsanglers liebste Windrichtung. Aber den Wind kann man sich leider nicht bestellen, den Zeitpnkt wann das Angeln beginnen soll schon eher. Ich meinte mit der Wind ist nicht so wichtig wie der Tidehub, daß er eigentlich überall wo Tide ist nicht so ausschlaggebend wie z.B. auf Fehmarn ist. Du hast ja auch bei ablandigem Wind noch 17 Stück gefangen. Ich glaub das ist uns beiden an der Ostsee noch nicht passiert! Wenn der Wind in Zurich ins Gesicht bläßt, dann kann man fast durchangeln, das heißt Suppekochen nebenbei und keine NW-Pause. 
Hast Du denn auf Texel mal was anderse am Haken gehabt (Dorsch, Wittling) und warst Du denn mal im Winter da ? Ich will es immer mal wenigstens bis zu richtigen Nordsee schaffen, so Richtung Petten. Was läuft da denn so?
bis den dann
Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (23. Dezember 2003)

Hoi Waldi,

im Früjahr hast Du auf Texel meistens Beifänge von anderen Fischsorten. Meerforellen und Wolfsbarsche sind seit einigen Jahren um diese Zeit stetiger Gast am IJzeren Kaap. Für Dorsch und Wittling ist das Wasser rund um die Insel fast überall zu flach. Es gibt nur einige wenige Stellen, wo sich diese Arten am Strand von Texel überlisten lassen. Das Krautproblem hast Du im Frühjahr auf Texel überhaupt nicht, aber spätestens ab Juni ist das auch dort ein Problem. Versuche zu dieser Zeit dann mit Buldo-Pose den Hornhechten zu Leibe zu rücken. Kommen in großer Stückzahl dort vor und etwas später (Juli) treffen zusätzlich noch die Makrelen ein. Man sollte für diese Fischsorten aber viel feinere Ruten und Rollen benutzen, sonst macht das Ganze einfach keinen Spaß. Ab Anfang September wird es dann richtig interessant, denn dann kommen die großen Wolfsbarsche (3 bis 4 kg). Diese fängt man aber im Norden von Texel in der Nähe von De Cocksdorp, sozusagen zwischen den beiden Inseln. Das ist für mich das Non Plus Ultra an Brandungsangeln. Alleine die Bisse an der Rutenspitze und das anschließende "Theater" beim Drill. Wenn man das einmal erlebt hat, kommt man wirklich von diesen Fischen nie wieder los.

Zum Dorsch und Wittling angeln, fahre ich jedes Jahr (Ende November/Anfang Dezember) auf die Zuidpier nach IJmuiden. Allerdings ist auch die Deichstrecke von Petten ein guter Angelstandort um diese Zeit für diese beiden Fischsorten.

Also nimm Dir ruhig einmal ein paar Tage Zeit und versuche Dein Glück auf Texel. Du wirst sehen es wird sich lohnen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## chippog (28. Dezember 2003)

klasse fangberichte!!!!
danke jungs!
es läuft mir, wenn es so etwas gibt, das plattfischangelmundwasser nur so die barthaare herunter...
chippog, momentan tenerife


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2004)

*Scholli imTeich*

Moin Plattenfreunde,
habe endlich zwei Fotos von meinem platten Freund im Gartenteich hinbekommen und habe Euch ja versprochen zu zeigen wie Scholli aus der Hand frißt. Das Luder ist aber bei 4 bis 5° mehr Wassertemperatur viel aktiver. Ich kann schon fast von der Aktivität meiner zwei Teichflundern auf das Beißverhalten an der Küste schlußfolgern oder ich bilde es mir wenigstens ein. Wenn ich mich manchmal nicht so richtig entscheiden kann ob ich nun zur Küste fahre oder nicht gehe ich über meine Teichbrücke. Oft kommt Scholli allein durch meine Schrittgeräusche zur Oberfläche und sucht meinen Finger. Dann sollte es einen Versuch  an der Küste wert sein. Bleibt Scholli aber faul liegen legt sich Waldi auch wieder hin.  Mist ist nur, daß auch unsere Katze schon begriffen hat, daß Scholli kommt, wenn man aufs Wasser tippt. Wer weiß wie lange das noch gut geht.
Die beiden Flunder in meinem Teich stammen allerdingst von der Knock bei Emden und nicht aus Zurich.
bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2004)

hier hat sie mich erkannt


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2004)

und hier greift sie an


----------



## C.K. (7. Januar 2004)

WO IST DAS FOTO?? 
Bin ganz gespannt darauf!:q:q


----------



## C.K. (7. Januar 2004)

Ahhhhh,ja! 
Das ist es ja.Kaum zu glauben!


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2004)

-und nun nach dem 3 Wurm liegt sie satt am Grund
-gerade noch so zu erkennen


----------



## Waldi (7. Januar 2004)

ich war doch schneller als die Katze:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2004)

ui das is fies! 
Aber díe Fotos sind genial.


----------



## Waldi (8. Januar 2004)

Nein - war nur Spaß - Familienmitglieder werden nicht geräuchert. Na ja vielleicht mal die Katze :q  Die 3 geräucherten Platten sind alles Holländer vom oben gezeigten Plattenteller. Lege die Teile beim Räuchern hin. Darum sind aus Platzgründen Schwanz und Birne weg. 
Waldi


----------



## mot67 (26. Januar 2004)

das is ja witzig 
das gartenteichkarpfen aus der hand essen gibts ja öfter, 
aber das ist echt geil :m 
wie lange leben die schon im teich?


----------



## Mühle (26. Januar 2004)

Das ist ja unglaublich, hehe!

Viel Spaß noch mit Euren "Teichflundern":m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Waldi (26. Januar 2004)

*wie lange*

@ mot67
zwei stück sind jetzt im märz 2 jahre im teich
werde im sommer mal noch ein paar fotos machen - dann sind sie besser zu sehen - weil auch aktiver
Waldi


----------



## chippog (29. Januar 2004)

isjanding! wann hast du denn vorführung und wieviel kosten die eintrittskarten?  wie heissen sie denn?? weiterhin viel glück bei der plattenpflege! so könnte ich ja glatt ein salzwasseraquarium vortäuschen... chipp


----------



## Waldi (30. Januar 2004)

Moin,
hatte weiter oben schon erwähnt, das die Flunder Scholli heißt. Ich weiß wohl - aber man bekommt es bei den Leuten nicht aus dem Kopf - alles was platt ist, ist eben ein Scholle ?
Es sind zwar zwei im Teich, aber eigenartigerweise ist nur Scholli so aktiv. Es hört sich zwar nicht logisch an, wenn ich sage das Scholli auf einem Auge blind ist und mich deswegen besser erkennt. Aber irgentwie muß ich bei ihr etwas gut haben, denn wenn die andere eher das Weite sucht schielt Scholli mit ihrem gesunden Auge schon nach dem Happen in meiner Hand. Vielleicht habe ich sie ja mal als Babyflunder zurück in die See entlassen und sie ist mir noch dankbar. :q  
Eintriit für die Schollischshow woolte ich eigentlich erst kassieren, wenn sie mir durch einen brennenden Reifen springt. :z  Das wird aber noch ein paar Jahre dauern:q  Ich bleib aber drann.
bis denn dann Waldi #h


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2004)

naja, wenn ich keinen namen bekäme, wäre ich auch beleidigt....
wir könnten ja ein namengebungsthema aufmachen und derjenige, wessen namen dann gewählt wird, kriegt als preis zum beispiel eine jahreskarte für die "durch den brennenden reifen springen"-nummer.... also neues thema im plattfischforum:

wie soll die mitflunder von scholli heissen?

oder so? na wie wärs waldi?


----------



## Micky Finn (30. Januar 2004)

Moin Waldi,

hab die Story über deine beiden Teich-Heilis eben erst gelesen :m 
Ist ja echt zum schmunzeln.


----------



## Dorschi (30. Januar 2004)

@ waldi 
Hattest Du Probleme bei der Umgewöhnung auf Süßwasser, oder einfach nur reingeworfen?
Ich glaube ja nicht, daß Du einen Salzwasserteich hast!
:q :q :q 
Ist echt eine Show!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Waldi (30. Januar 2004)

@ chippog
na dann mal los - ist ja nach dem Kinoerfolg von "Findet Nemo" gerade in, Fischen Namen zu verpassen. Da war doch auch ein Platter in dessen Garten die Halbstarken gespielt haben und der plötzlich aus dem Sand kam und herumbrüllte- WIE hieß der bloß?

@ Dorschi
habe die zwei von der Knock in Emden schon mit dem Gedanken mitgenommen, sie in den Teich zu setzen - sind für dir Pfanne eh zu klein. Hatte eigentlich 3 - aber eine war nach ein paar Wochen tot. Sah aus als ob sie verhungert ist. Vielleicht hatte sie mehr Probleme mit dem Haken gehabt als die andern beiden. Das Seeräuberauge von Scholli stammt bestimmt auch vom Haken. Das sollte uns allen sagen, daß man eher die Haken etwas größer wählt, um die Lütten nicht zu verangeln !!! Der Transport von Emden erfolgte in einer Kühlbox ohne Wasser - nur schön feucht müssen sie sein. Nach ca. 1 Stunde ging es in den Teich - einfach rein - ohne Salzstreuer. Ich konnte keine Wasserumstellungsprobleme erkennen - hatte ja aber auch keinen Vergleich.

@ alle
WIE HEIßT SCHOLLIS KUMPEL

bis denn dann Waldi #h


----------



## Waldi (11. Februar 2004)

*Schonzeit?*

Wer weiß über Schonzeiten für Platte in Holland Wattenmeer genau bescheid? Hat mir doch letztens einer behauptet, daß man im Wattenmeer bis 01.05. keine Platte fangen darf ???
Waldi


----------



## Waldi (24. März 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

moin Boardies,
Aus dem Duo Scholli und Herr Namenlos ist gestern ein Trio geworden. Dann können die Jungs in kalten Winternächten auch mal Skat spielen. Nun muß ich zwei Taufpaten haben und keiner meldet sich. Scholli frißt immer noch aus der Hand, aber das mit dem brennenden Reifen klappt noch nicht so richtig.

@Ijm Tex - hast Du Nordholland in diesem Jahr schon getestet? Soll ja nach Deiner Aussage Mitte März auf Texel los gehen.

oder hat jemand anders schon Plattenerfahrung aus diesem Jahr in Nordholland?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (24. März 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Hoi Waldi,

nein, durch das schlechte Wetter war ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht auf Texel. Fahre Mitte April hoch zum Plattfischangeln. Dadurch das am IJzeren Kaap das Wasser sehr flach und momentan mit Sicherheit noch ziemlich bzw. zu kalt ist, habe ich mich entschlossen erst im April es auf Flunder & Co. zu versuchen.

Kenne aber jemanden der es jetzt am Wochenende unbedingt dort probieren will. Allerdings ist kein günstiger Wind (West bzw. Südwest = Rückenwind) angesagt. Bei den Voraussetzungen ist bis auf ein paar "verirrte Flundern" eigentlich am IJzeren Kaap nicht viel zu holen. Nord-Ost ist dort der Wind, wo einem die Platten fast in den Eimer springen.

Werde aber Anfang nächster Woche hier berichten, was der Bekannte am Wochenende gefangen hat.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

moin IjmTex,
danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Ich werde mir Nordholland auch noch für ein bis zwei Wochen verkneifen, obwohl ich schon in den Startlöchern sitze. Bin gespannt auf die Ausbeute von Deinem Bekannten.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (26. März 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

wie wärs denn mit klischee und plunder? bin auch sehr gespannt auf die ersten fangergebnisse! skitfiske an die jungs!


----------



## IjmTex (1. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Hoi Waldi,

wie versprochen hier die Fangergebnisse meines Bekannten von Texel.

Durch den westlichen Wind bzw. Rückenwind am IJzeren Kaap wurden nach 2 Tagen dort die Versuche einige Plattfische zu überlisten ohne jeglichen Fangerfolg abgebrochen. Allerdings wurden die Haken ausschließlich mit Wattwürmern bestückt, was nach meiner Meinung ein großer Fehler war. Insbsondere dann wenn die Verhältnisse nicht so ideal sind, sollte mann auf Seeringler zurückgreifen, da diese die Fangerfolge bei schlechten Bedingungen doch extrem erhöhen. Den 3. und 4. Versuch haben die Jungens dann am Nordseestrand abgehalten. Konnten dort bei auflandigem Wind wenigstens noch 8 Platte erbeuten. Das Wasser scheint immer noch recht kalt zu sein, da beim Wattwurmstechen die "Pieren" ungeheuerlich tief angetroffen wurden, was immer ein sicheres Anzeichen dafür ist.

Somit sind die Plattfische auf jeden Fall vor Ort und ich kann nur hoffen, daß mir Mitte April östlicher Wind (am besten Nord-Ost) vergönnt ist, damit der Fischeimer auch häufig benutzt bzw. gefüllt werden kann.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (2. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin IjmTex,
danke für Deinen Bericht. Haben ja Deine Jungs bischen Pech gehabt. Erst mitte der Woche hat sich Euer günstiger Ostwind eingestellt. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich in der nächsten Woche versuchen. Hoffe dann in Zurich eher auf Nord-West Wind. Werde auch mal Deinen Seeringelwurmtip probieren. Ich habe sonst meißtens mit Wattwurm oder auch Granat und Spirlingen gefischt. Ich hoffe der Laden in Zurich kann welche anbieten. Bericht wird folgen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## chippog (4. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

skitfiske und bericht?? chipp aus göteborg


----------



## Waldi (18. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin Plattenfreunde,
bin hier noch einen Bericht vom ersten Versuch in Zurich in diesem Jahr schuldig. 
Wir waren am Karfreitag gegen 10.30 Uhr an unseren Lieblingsmolen in Zurich startbereit. Das Wetter war optimal Nord-West 4 bis 5 - ca. 10 bis 12 ° - bedeckt aber trocken.
Angelstart war ca. 2 Stunden vor HW.
Nach Tipp von IjmTex haben wir uns auch Seeringelwürmer besorgt.
Die beste Beiszeit war wie schon erwartet wieder bei ablaufendem Wasser. Um das Hochwasser herum habe ich mühsam mit einer Löffelmontage zwei Flundern herszupfen können. Zur Zwangspause bei Ebbe hatten wir je 10 schöne Flundern - alle etwas mager und daher, so glaube ich jedenfalls, fertig mit Liebemachen. Wir haben dann noch das auflaufende Wasser bis HW mitgenommen und noch 5 Strück erbeutet. Der Vater konnte sich am Ende mit 13 zu 12 gegen Sohnemann durchsetzen.
Es verwirrt mich aber immer wieder, daß es gerade bei ablaufendem Wasser so gut beißt. Ich habe bei Ebbe im Watt viele eindeutige Mulden gesichtet wo Platte sich eingespült hat. Ich glaube die muß man direkt anzupfen um sie rauszulocken. Eine der beiden mit Löffel gezupften war an der Rückenflosse gehakt! 
@IjmTex  Seeringelwurm eindeutig der bessere Köder nur 3 Stück auf Wattwurm. Bei Seeringelwurm vielen die Bisse auch viel energischer aus und es war nicht ein Fehlbis dabei. Bei Wattwurm waren etliche Nuckelbisse dabei.
Habe dann ein Stück Seeringelwurm hinterhergeschoben, also als Kombiköder, und es rummste gleich vernünftig.
Ich habe weiter oben auch schon wegen Schonzeit gefragt. Ich glaube es gibt keine, binn mir aber nicht sicher. Kannst Du als Texelprofie dies bestätigen.

Bilder konnten wir leider erst zuhause machen - die sind aber noch in der Kamera vom Sohnemann und der ist auf Tour. Werde ich aber nachliefern.

Scholli im Teich geht es auch sehr gut - die sind ja jetzt zu dritt. Aber alles Knockis - keine Holländer wegen der bevorsthenden Fußball-EM :q 

Gruß Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (21. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Hallo Plattfisch-Freaks,
hoi Waldi,

in all den vielen vielen Jahren die ich jetzt nach Texel fahre, habe ich das wirklich noch nicht erlebt. Von Ostersonntag bis den darauffolgenden Freitag, also an unseren ganzen 6 Angeltagen, hatten wir absolut KEINEN WIND!!! Nicht einmal ein Lüftchen ging!!! Die totale Katastrophe!!! War wirklich unglaublich!!!

Jeden Tag das gleiche Wetter: Überhaupt kein Wind, strahlend blauer Himmel, die Sonne schien ununterbrochen, das Wasser lief bzw. schoß nicht sondern schwappte wie in einer Badewanne ein und war glasklar, so daß man die wenigen Krebse auf dem Grund beobachten konnte. Schlimmer geht`s halt nimmer.

Das wir bei diesen Bedingungen überhaupt noch Plattfische gefangen haben, grenzt wirklich an ein Wunder. Im Schnitt haben wir 2 bis 3 Plattfische pro Mann und Tag im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes überlisten können. Ausschlaggebend um überhaupt Fische zu fangen, waren die guten Seeringelwürmer. Ohne die guten Seeringler wäre absolut gar nichts gelaufen. Haben das an den 4 Anglern (2 Holländer und 2 Deutsche), die jeden Tag neben uns am Deich standen, miterleben können. Diese angelten ausschließlich mit Wattwürmern und hatten noch nicht einmal einen Biss, geschweige einen Fisch vorzuzeigen. Wir waren ja durch die schlechten Bedingungen schon genervt aber diese 4 Angler waren wirklich total frustiert. Alles in allem war das unser schlechtestes Fangergebnis auf Texel aller Zeiten.

Aber was will man halt machen. Auf das Wetter hat man keinen Einfluß und man muß es halt so nehmen wie es kommt.

Trotzdem gab es doch noch positives zu vermelden. Als wir alle schon mit absolut gar nichts mehr rechneten, hatte ein Kumpel von mir, der letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal die Brandungsrute geschwungen hat, an unserem letzten Angeltag wirklich einen richtig guten Biss. Völlig aufgeregt, versuchte er dem Fisch habhaft zu werden, der wirklich abging wie eine Rakete. Nach knapp 5 Minuten habe ich den Fisch dann gekeschert (seit dem wir schon mehrere größere Meerforellen und Wolfsbarsche direkt am Deich verloren haben, nehmen wir immer einen großen Unterfangkescher mit). Es handelte sich hierbei um einen richtig schönen Wolfsbarsch von genau 60 cm und 2.125 g. Unser "Anfänger" war total aus dem Häuschen.

Die Höchststrafe in Sachen Wetter kam natürlich auch noch. Als wir um 9:00 Uhr am Samstag auf der Fähre Richtung Den Helder standen, blies uns, wie sollte es auch anders sein, ein Süd-Ost-Wind mit Stärke 4 in Gesicht. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, daß dies uns wirklich wettermäßig den Rest gegeben hat. Eins wissen wir allerdings schon. Die nächste Frühjahrsaktion auf Texel werden wir wohl Mitte bis Ende März durchführen, um vielleicht dann wieder das "normale Nordsee-Wetter" für diese Jahreszeit anzutreffen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (22. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin IjmTex,
ja so kann es auch mal laufen, schade für Euch. Nur gut, daß Euch die Seeringelwürmer vor einer Schneidernummer bewahrt haben. Wir hatten ja am Karfreitag noch günstigere Bedingungen. Auf so einen kapitalen Beifang hoffe ich natürlich auch immer. War mir leider noch nicht vergönnt. Im Angelladen in Zurich hört man aber, daß der Wolfsbarsch immer besser kommt und auch an den Molen von Kornwerderzand zu erwarten ist. Ich bin morgen wieder vor Ort und vielleicht ist es dann so weit.
Ach ja und der Wind für morgen um 4 NW - da lacht doch mein Herz!
Bericht wird folgen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Landy (22. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg für morgen, Waldi.Habe leider keine Zeit,sonst hätte man sich in Zurich treffen können. Habe mal nachgerechnet und ist von uns beiden fast gleich weit entfernt.
 Ist der Wolfsbarsch nicht ein ausschließlicher Sommergast. Wundert mich ja, dass die jetzt schon da sind. Oder bleiben die auch im Winter. 
Wollte im Sommer den Wolfsbarschen auch mal in Holland nachstellen. Dann aber südlicher in Zeeland. Mal schaun, ob ich so ein "schweren Hund" auch erwische. Wäre an der Spinnrute doch der optimale "Meerforellendrillersatz".

MfG Michael


----------



## chippog (22. April 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

@ landy! den wolfsbarsch hat es mittlerweile sogar ganzjährig in schweden an der westküste und meines wissens nach auch an einigen stellen in südnorwegen. ursache sind meines wissens nach ausschliesslich die warmwasserausläufe aus den an der küste gelegenen industrien.

@ waldi und ijm tex! trotz schwierigster bedingungen, tolle berichte!!! danke!

chippog


----------



## IjmTex (19. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Hoi Waldi,

habe gerade in der holländischen Angelfachzeitschrift "Zee-Hengelsport" gelesen, daß am Wattendeich "te Ropazijl" direkt bei Zurich am Samstag, 2. Oktober 2004 ein Wettangeln von 8:00 bis 12:00 Uhr stattfindet. Ausrichter ist das Fachgeschäft "Hengelsport Zurich", wo Du ja auch immer Deine Würmchen von beziehst. Geangelt wird, wie ich es auch nur kenne, bei auflaufendem Wasser. Höchstand der Flut ist nämlich um 12:07 Uhr. Als Köder bei diesem Wettangeln sind ausschließlich Wattwürmer oder Seeringler erlaubt. Die Teilnahme kostet 7,50 Euro pro Person und normalerweise erhalten die ersten drei Plätze bei diesen holländischen Wettkämpfen immer äußerst lukrative Preise. Kenne das von dem Frühjahrs-Wettangeln von "Handy Fish" aus Heiloo am Wattendeich bei Stroé ( zwischen Den Helder und Den Oever) und somit auf der anderen Seite des Abschlußdeiches. Bei diesem Wettkampf haben immer so um die 100 Mann teilgenommen.

Ich bin zwar normalerweise nicht der große Freund von diesen Wettangel-Aktionen, aber manchmal macht das richtig Spaß. Vielleicht ist das ja auch was für Dich.

Höchstwahrscheinlich bin ich um diese Zeit sowieso auf Texel und dann werde ich mal kurz rüberfahren und mir das Ganze einmal anschauen gehen. Bei so vielen einheimischen Anglern sieht man immer wieder Sachen die man noch nicht kennt und die man später vielleicht gebrauchen bzw. ausprobieren kann.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Waldi (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin IjmTex,
danke für die Info. Dieses Wochenende ist aber bei mir schon belegt. Könnte höchstens erst zum Nachmittag anreisen und dann ist ja schon alles vorbei.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Waldi (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin,
ich bin Euch noch ein paar Bilder vom letzten Plattenteller aus Zurich im April schuldig.


----------



## Waldi (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Und das war der Fang.
Vater hat 13 zu 12 gegen Sohnemann gewonnen!


----------



## Waldi (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin,
war gestern mit surhusen in Zurich.
Ausbeute 2 Aale - einer schön kräftig - und 6 brauchbare Flundern. Für einen Tag im Juli ist das in Ordnung. Ab September gehen dann die Plattenstückzahlen wieder hoch und auch sind die Fische dann im Herbst wieder schön dick.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen (25. April 2007)

*AW: Plattenteller aus Zurich*

Moin zusammen,
habe es gestern nicht ausgehalten und es in Zurich probiert.
Die Ausbeute war zwar nicht so prall aber es reichte. 5 Flundern die ich überreden konnte in meine Angelkiste zu springen.

Von Aal war nix zu sehen. Naja, hat ja noch ein bisschen Zeit...

mfg Suurhusen


----------

